# Someone with Sette 30 in the forum?



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

I own Sette 30 and grind on settings 12-13-14 depends of the beans .On Baratza website the reccomend setting for espresso is 9 .The grinder does not have any shims installed.I have it from 10 months and been like this from the beginning.Do you experience the same thing or is just my grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I grind at 14-15.

10 just wouldn't work at all.

So don't worry about it as long as you're getting good results.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I grind at 14-15.
> 
> 10 just wouldn't work at all.
> 
> So don't worry about it as long as you're getting good results.


 Great . As you know the settings are limit to 30,sometimes 13 is too fine and 14 is too coarse.Whats the solution ? Weight of grind maybe? I want to buy the adjusment ring from Sette 270 but says sold out from Coffeehit .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lterzo said:


> Great . As you know the settings are limit to 30,sometimes 13 is too fine and 14 is too coarse.Whats the solution ?


 Where 14 is too coarse, pull more beverage weight out, keep the dose the same.

Sure, the shot will be a little weaker, but you might get better balance.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Where 14 is too coarse, pull more beverage weight out, keep the dose the same.
> 
> Sure, the shot will be a little weaker, but you might get better balance.


 Yes could do that.What about tamp stronger? Does this will help ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lterzo said:


> Yes could do that.What about tamp stronger? Does this will help ?


 No, it doesn't. You want the water to permeate the puck, so tamp consistently. Even if you manage to slow the shot you still have 2 problems:

1 You have likely made the puck less permeable because the water is finding it hard to make its way through the puck.

2 You have slowed the shot, but time does not have a major effect on extraction, pulling more liquid out will increase extraction more reliable and more effectively.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I've got a Sette 270 and I love it.

I fitted one shim and I'm grinding at 7A with one lot of beans and I get a double shot in 25 seconds, the puck drops out and the coffee is great,

With different beans at 7A I get a double shot in 14 seconds ~ BEANS MAKE A DIFFERENCE ~

More to follow.


----------

